# Properties auslesen (Jar)



## jason (12. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

Wenn man eine Properties-Datei auslesen möchte, macht man das ja normalerweise so:


```
Properties p = new Properties();
FileInputStream stream = new FileInputStream("dieDatei.properties");
p.load(stream);
stream.close();

p.getProperty("Beispiel");
```

(try/catch Blöcke mal außer Acht gelassen)

Wenn aber die Datei in dem Jar-File, das gestartet wird, liegt, KÖNNTE man es ja auch so machen:


```
FileInputStream stream = new FileInputStream(getClass().getResource("dieDatei.properties"));
```

Da hier aber eine URL zurückgegeben wird und ein Pfad erwartet wird geht das nicht.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, getPath anzuhängen:


```
FileInputStream stream = new FileInputStream(getClass().getResource("dieDatei.properties").getPath());
```

Das geht aber auch nicht. Wie kann man das denn machen, dass es geht?

Hier die Dateihierachie:


```
einOrdner
|
+--dieJar.jar
   |
   +--dieDatei.properties
```
Wie gesagt wird "dieJar.jar" gestartet und soll auf "dieDatei.properties" zugreifen.

MfG jason


----------



## jason (12. Jul 2009)

Ich habs selbst herausgefunden:


```
p.load(getClass().getResourceAsStream("dieDatei.properties"));
```
Ich hatte die falschen Suchbegriffe -.-

MfG jason


----------

